# BJJ vs. JJJ



## jb604 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi. I feel I don't know how to protect myself if I ever end up in a close-up fight i.e. in a closed area or if someone charges me and restricts me from my strikes. (I have background in Karate)

So I've been looking into JiuJitsu. BUT, there is Japanese (JJJ) vs. Brazilian (BJJ). So before I start, I am trying to find which I should really get into? What is your recommendation? Or it does not make a difference? Which provides me with self-defence techniques and so on ...

Thanks.
John


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Mar 13, 2007)

My supervisor at work trains in BJJ and he says that BJJ is jiujitsu combined with wreastling.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Mar 13, 2007)

jb604 said:


> Hi. I feel I don't know how to protect myself if I ever end up in a close-up fight i.e. in a closed area or if someone charges me and restricts me from my strikes. (I have background in Karate)
> 
> So I've been looking into JiuJitsu. BUT, there is Japanese (JJJ) vs. Brazilian (BJJ). So before I start, I am trying to find which I should really get into? What is your recommendation? Or it does not make a difference? Which provides me with self-defence techniques and so on ...
> 
> ...


 
Both will provide you with self defense techniques per se.

BJJ has the edge in a sophisticated ground attack

JJJ has the edge in standing techniques


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 13, 2007)

Dare to be different, go with JJJ. 
I have no reason for my opinion on this subject.
sean


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 14, 2007)

If you are afraid that someone is going to wrap you and/or take you to the groung that I would recommend BJJ because of the ground work but BJJ also has some stand up to I dont know how much but Ive seen a couple things but with your karate background you wont need to be to concerned about that. I study SKK (stand up) and BJJ, only been doing it for 7-8 months but I find that they complement each other very well. Seach some schools around you parts and see what you like.

B


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 14, 2007)

jb604 said:


> Hi. I feel I don't know how to protect myself if I ever end up in a close-up fight i.e. in a closed area or if someone charges me and restricts me from my strikes. (I have background in Karate)
> 
> So I've been looking into JiuJitsu. BUT, there is Japanese (JJJ) vs. Brazilian (BJJ). So before I start, I am trying to find which I should really get into? What is your recommendation? Or it does not make a difference? Which provides me with self-defence techniques and so on ...
> 
> ...



I'd lean towards Judo, wrestling or BJJ, but your tastes are your own, try em all, pick what you enjoy


----------



## zDom (Mar 14, 2007)

I'd go with whoever is the best instructor, whoever provides the best training.


----------



## green meanie (Mar 14, 2007)

If possible see if you can take one free lesson in each and see which one you like best. I think your best chance of learning how to defend yourself will come from learning an art you enjoy and look forward to studying.

Good luck!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 14, 2007)

A lot of Japanese JuJutsu's don't emphasize Ne Waza (ground fighting) at all.  Check and make sure that the one you are looking at does if that is what you are looking for.

Jeff


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 16, 2007)

Don't forget about Judo.  A good judo school will cover all that you are afraid of.  Remember, BJJ was born from Judo.  All the moves are there, you just need a good club that focuses on alive training.


----------



## zDom (Mar 16, 2007)

fistlaw720 said:


> Don't forget about Judo.  A good judo school will cover all that you are afraid of.  Remember, BJJ was born from Judo.  All the moves are there, you just need a good club that focuses on alive training.



Yep! And a judo school won't skimp on throwing which is great stuff.

One good throw and you might not even NEED the groundwork/grappling


----------



## Ybot (Mar 25, 2007)

Honestly when going for the best choice for self defence I support the excellent suggestions of going with Judo.  Typically cheaper than BJJ, and typically includes much more training against resisting opponents than traditional jujitsu styles.

In the end though you should try them all.  Your going to get the most out of the one you enjoy practicing the most.

Good luck, and remember have fun.


----------



## Stan (Mar 26, 2007)

Does Brazillian Jujitsu teach going to the ground intentionally as a strategy to be used in self-defense?  All the videos we see of BJJ vs. whatever style always show BJJ winning because they force the fight to the ground.  Is this only thier sport strategy, or their self-defense strategy as well?


----------



## BallistikMike (Mar 26, 2007)

Stan said:


> Does Brazillian Jujitsu teach going to the ground intentionally as a strategy to be used in self-defense?  All the videos we see of BJJ vs. whatever style always show BJJ winning because they force the fight to the ground.  Is this only thier sport strategy, or their self-defense strategy as well?



BJJ for the most part will start you on the ground and keep you there. As you put time in and become part of the club you can begin to gravitate towards the different groups that develop in a gym. 

Some go MMA for competition. Some go MMA for training and health. 

Some go strict grappling for tourneys and also training and health. 

Some do everything and bring previous training in during open mat times.

That is what I really like about MMA/BJJ schools is the free mat time to work on things you need to or enjoy and the many different players/people there.

Unless you put the time in though (meaning bruises, soreness, being a rag doll until your not) the gym really wont respect you and take you in. 

Whats that... how long before that happens?... eh... about the time they trust your not going to quit on them so they can trust putting the time into you. 

Also I'm not saying the head instructor here, Im saying the regular Joes/Janes you are trading punches with and tapping too. Earn their respect and the training you get is phenominal. Don't and you wont get crap.


The conditioning and the live training you get in a BJJ/MMA/Judo school the 1st six months will put you pretty far in front of most common street encounters (I said most common people not the select incidents that have happened in life ...LOL) 

I'll go out on a limb even more here... if you have no experience in MA or any street fights the conditioning itself and the ability to work out jams caused during live matches will give you the most confidence you have ever had... almost to the point of being dangerous to yourself... so becareful.


----------



## Ybot (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> Does Brazillian Jujitsu teach going to the ground intentionally as a strategy to be used in self-defense? All the videos we see of BJJ vs. whatever style always show BJJ winning because they force the fight to the ground. Is this only thier sport strategy, or their self-defense strategy as well?


It really depends on where you train.  My school does limited self-defense training, and what it does do probably looks much the same as Judo self-defense stuff.  We work defenses from bear hugs, head locks, chokes, and other situations where you have been grabbed.  Most of these defenses do end on the ground with you in a top dominate position (we don't encourage pulling guard for self-defense) and a quick submission applied.


----------

